# Growth scan



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 30, 2009)

Went in today for my first growth scan, (28 + 3) and according to to the clinic, everything looks good so far 
Im really chuffed actually coz have been so worried! I now start my fortnightly appointments in the day care unit (whatever that is) followed by the usual diabetic pregnancy clinic... 
The little one has her daddys mouth  and according to the sonographer she is practice breathing which we seen today, which im guessing is normal at this stage! 
The obstetrician (how ever u spell it) seems happy that everything is developing normally and has decided we will be having the dreaded labour talk in 7 weeks time, where he will decide which way we are going about things at 38 weeks... aghhh lol


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

great news lou so happy for you hun xxxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 31, 2009)

That's brilliant news lou it's reasuring when you see the little one isn't bigger than she's supposed to be. I'm having the when i'm being induced talk in a week's time! I'm very nervous so I know how you feel 

Emma x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks for the replies ladies  
emma you must be getting really uncomfortable by now, Ill actually be glad wen I get the talk haha wish it wasnt so long away lol 
Last night was a bit of a preview of things to come I think, I  was staying with my sis and she had a few of us over for the bells so I was knackered by the time bed was calling. took off my shoes and socks and the sides of my ankles were humongous!! just on the insides same way the night as well so I reckon a touch of fluid retention but it hurt so Im not looking forward to it getting any worse! lol I dont even mind the heartburn its just anything to do with my limbs freaks me out haha God I wish it was men who had to carry on the human race and carry the babies! It would amuse me lol xx


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations Lou! I was determined my bump would not be humungous as they all promised me - and he was smaller than a lot of the babies to non diabetics - I was so proud! LOL!! (7lb 13oz!)


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 4, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> thanks for the replies ladies
> emma you must be getting really uncomfortable by now, Ill actually be glad wen I get the talk haha wish it wasnt so long away lol
> Last night was a bit of a preview of things to come I think, I  was staying with my sis and she had a few of us over for the bells so I was knackered by the time bed was calling. took off my shoes and socks and the sides of my ankles were humongous!! just on the insides same way the night as well so I reckon a touch of fluid retention but it hurt so Im not looking forward to it getting any worse! lol I dont even mind the heartburn its just anything to do with my limbs freaks me out haha God I wish it was men who had to carry on the human race and carry the babies! It would amuse me lol xx



I'm getting so uncomfortable hence the reply at 2 in the morning  lol mainly due to the heartburn though. Tell me about it I feel like my feet are ballons at the minute i keep trying  to stay off them but it doesn't help by evening time they are so swollen I can barely walk. My husband keeps saying he wishes he could take over for me (if only!)  xx


----------

